# Homemade ATV implements (another new project added 08/2010)



## Arrow Flinger

The first is a plow I built last year.  I had a couple of sets of small harrows and built this one from them.   It does a real good job with ground that has previously been plowed.  I does a pretty good job with repeated passes on unplowed ground.
The turnbuckle adds down pressure without additional weight and also allows adjustment for the lay off plows.  It also raises the harrows for transport.







This is with the lay off plows.  I just use this to scratch out rows for planting corn






Here it is in the transport position






This year I built a trail mower.  I started with a 60" belly mower from a farmall tractor and built it up from there.  It runs a 16 horse Koler engine and has a 8" height adjustment.  It does a great job on roads and fields.


----------



## W4DSB

Nice!


----------



## Jim Thompson

looks GREAT Tim


----------



## Arrow3

Jim Thompson said:


> looks GREAT Tim



Sure does...


----------



## ejs1980

I've been tinkering with some atv implements myself. Thats a great Idea with using the belly mower. I've been trying to come up with some heavy duty pullys and blades for a mower I'm building and I think I just found the answer.


----------



## Queegua

Two nice rigs AF!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

ejs1980 said:


> I've been tinkering with some atv implements myself. Thats a great Idea with using the belly mower. I've been trying to come up with some heavy duty pullys and blades for a mower I'm building and I think I just found the answer.




Good deal.  Keep us updated.  The belly mower is very heavy duty and works great.  Rigging a belt tightner took more time than the rest combined.  It did take 2 tries to get the front swivel wheels right but the rest fell in place good.  The engine came off a mower that was fire damaged and I used the part of the frame that the engine was mounted too for the engine mount.  I also geared it down a little with a smaller engine pulley.  It will really cut.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Real nice rigs AF,
Good job !!!


----------



## jharrell

Those are pretty neat. A friend of mine has a harrow that hooks behind a atv that he wants to get rid of if anyone is interested. I will try to post some pics this week.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

nice plow and mower set-up


----------



## thomasr

*95% done...*

Okay not completely done with it yet but I couldn't resist.  Here's my newest creation that I've dubbed the "Weed Hawg." It started life as an industrial grade Ex-Mark self-propelled mower.  The motor was gone, as was all the transmission and trans controls and it was ruuuusty. Scrounged a 12 HP Briggs and Stratten, wire-wheeled it for a couple days, shot some 4-wheeler matching paint, bolted on a tongue and there you have it!  Okay there was a lot more to it than that, but I don't want to type that much.  It still needs a belt...I went with a smaller drive pulley for more torque and I'd like to put some expanded metal over the belt pulleys, just for safety sake.  I was gonna cut the handles off, just for appearances, but they sure do come in handy for pushing it around when not hooked up to the wheeler so I'll probably leave them on.  It's only  32" wide...wish it had been a little bigger...but it should do what I intend for it to do.  Just need it to get to some places we can no longer get the tractor and bush hog to.  Don't think it's going to handle small trees or anything, but it should do okay in the grass and weeds I have in mind.  Not counting my time I may have $150 invested in it.  I gave $65 for the deck and motor, $25 for the battery and the rest is in paint and odds and ends.  I had some residual stuff laying around but that got paid for in other projects so I didn't count that.  Hopefully I'll get it finished up and try her out this weekend.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

It looks good and should work like a charm.  Good job!

I have started my next project, a heavy duty seed spreader.  I started with a lawn mower rear end and am building up from there.  With the rear end in gear, the wheels spins the drive pulley which I raised up above the tires  and added fins to throw the seed.  I am just starting and will post some pics as I get it going good.


----------



## thomasr

Arrow Flinger said:


> It looks good and should work like a charm.  Good job!
> 
> .




Thanks.  I was so excited I forgot to comment on yours.  Good job back at ya!  I love tinkering and building things.  Not to mention I'm very CHEAP!  I recently bought somebody elses homemade harrow that's my next project.  The original design is pretty good, I'm just going to make a few modifications and clean it up.  My only problem is I now need a bigger trailer in order to haul everything to the club.  
Hmmmm...a spreader. Now that's an idea...shouldn't be too hard at all.  Definatley keep us posted on your build...may have to add one of those to the list.  
What a great place to share ideas.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

thomasr said:


> My only problem is I now need a bigger trailer in order to everything to the club.
> .



That was one of my last projects.  I took my 10 ft trailer and made it a 12 footer.


----------



## DYI hunting

Will standard tractor-size harrow disks work for a homemade atv harrow or are they too big?


----------



## thomasr

Arrow Flinger said:


> That was one of my last projects.  I took my 10 ft trailer and made it a 12 footer.



Hmmm...how do I make a 5X8 into a 6X14????????


----------



## Branchminnow

You fellas have got it going on.


----------



## thomasr

DYI hunting said:


> Will standard tractor-size harrow disks work for a homemade atv harrow or are they too big?



The homemade one I just bought has 15" disks...not sure what standard sized disks are but these look "standard" to me.   I bought it from a member here that indicated they used it like this for many years and I have no reason to doubt him.  Not sure if this helps you, but there it is.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

DYI hunting said:


> Will standard tractor-size harrow disks work for a homemade atv harrow or are they too big?



With a big enough 4 wheeler (350cc or above)
I think they will work if you keep it down to maybe a 4-6 disk harrow.  I would stay with 1 row harrow.


----------



## deerbuster

Very Nice!


----------



## j_seph

thomasr said:


> Hmmm...how do I make a 5X8 into a 6X14????????


Easy, add 6" to each side and add 6' to the back side
Wish I had a welder
Got all kinds of idears but no welder


----------



## thomasr

j_seph said:


> Easy, add 6" to each side and add 6' to the back side
> Wish I had a welder
> Got all kinds of idears but no welder



As soon as I hit "post" I realized I left myself kind of open for such a comment, but since I dish them out upon occasion I better be able to take them.    If it was that easy I would already be done...I have a welder but when I start pricing out the required materials it doesn't make it a very cost effective venture.  More cost effective and easier just to buy another trailer...I have my eyes open for a good deal....hopefully that's close by.  Seen a few on here that I would have jumped on if they'd been closer.  These gas prices are killing me!!


----------



## redneckcamo

great job on them there devices !!!


----------



## kevincox

Looks like we have some mechanically inclined folks on here.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

My latest project

Seed spreader
I started with a lawn tractor rearend and extended the pully drive shaft 10 inches.  I then added fins to the drive pulley for a spinner.  As you can see, the hopper is a 30 gal trash can.  I used a comode flange for the drop chute and 10 inch flashing to make a funnel for the inside.  I then filled the void created by the funnel with expandable foam.   It also has adjustable drop rate.

The wheels turn the drive shaft and spins the plate.  The faster you pull it the faster it spins.  A slow pull speed spins it just right.  I have tried it with 100 pound of fertilizer and it worked great.












close up of the spinner


----------



## Handgunner

Lookin' good Tim!! Love the broadcaster and mower!!!!


----------



## Derek

the groundhog disc by Tufline started out as a my dad's homemade plow.  Tufline of course made it much stronger durable once they got their hands on it.


----------



## thomasr

I thought I'd revive this too neat thread with my latest creation.  Well, kinda mine...I bought the basic harrow from a member here but had to make it mine with a few personal touches.  I had to re-weld all the disks and axles, modified the tongue and hitch a little, wore out a couple wire brushes and then shot some 4-wheeler matching paint.  Hopefully I'll get to try it out in some real dirt vs. just towing it around the yard...wheel side down of course.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

That looks great!  It should really tear up the ground.


----------



## thomasr

I'm gonna bump this back to the top in case we've missed some innovative, home-grown contraptions.  I love the resourcefulness and ingenuity of the southern, rural culture.   GOBs rock!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

I added a cultipacker to my plow.  I started with 6" drain pipe and 1 3/4 pipe.  I cut 2 end plugs for the pipe out of plywood.  Then I cut a 1 3/4 hole in the center of each.  I then screwed one end in with drywall screws and put the 1 3/4 pipe in.  With the pipe standing on end, I filled the drain pine with concrete.  It is 40" long and took 90# of mix.  I put in the other end cap and screwed it in and layed it down and made sure it was flat.  I then rolled it a couple of times and let it dry.  I then used 1 1/2 pipe for the axle and welded it all together.  It weighs a little over 100 pounds.  I will see how it works this weekend.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i believe it will work, good idea, let us know how it works this weekend


----------



## Beehaw

I took my dads cultivator from his garden tractor and hooked it behind my 4-wheeler.  I have a sandy area that I plant and it did great.

I added the wheel hub for a little extra weight.  I hope my wife doesn't notice it is missing from her pulp-wood truck!


----------



## bull0ne

Great idea on the cultipacker!


----------



## 56willysnut

I like the cultipacker idea, hmmm.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Beehaw said:


> I took my dads cultivator from his garden tractor and hooked it behind my 4-wheeler.  I have a sandy area that I plant and it did great.
> 
> I added the wheel hub for a little extra weight.  I hope my wife doesn't notice it is missing from her pulp-wood truck!



Looks good!


----------



## Buckfever

Beehaw said:


> I took my dads cultivator from his garden tractor and hooked it behind my 4-wheeler.  I have a sandy area that I plant and it did great.
> 
> I added the wheel hub for a little extra weight.  I hope my wife doesn't notice it is missing from her pulp-wood truck!



Just tell her you'll have it back by Monday morning.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

One more home made device. I do all my work with an old 1986 250 Honda with an air cooled engine.  I added this to it and it will pull a plow or mower all day and not run hot.


----------



## Hunter922

*The " I SPIKE drag"*

Here is mine. We use it to drag food plots. It will go to about a 1.5  to 2 inch depth..I made three of them. Sold two and thought about producing and selling ( May eventually)..I Beam with railroad spikes welded to it. The I beam is reversable with pins. That way if the spikes start to bend at all, just reverse the I beam and keep working..It takes abot 50 hours of dragging to get any bend at all. It weighs about 125 lbs..We add a 150 lb grate on the top..Great tool !!


----------



## j_seph

came to see culdipacker and theres no picks


----------



## Hunter922

j_seph said:


> came to see culdipacker and theres no picks



post 32 has a cultipacker ... Go see..looks good arrow...


----------



## Jack Ryan

Hunter922 said:


> Here is mine. We use it to drag food plots. It will go to about a 1.5  to 2 inch depth..I made three of them. Sold two and thought about producing and selling ( May eventually)..I Beam with railroad spikes welded to it. The I beam is reversable with pins. That way if the spikes start to bend at all, just reverse the I beam and keep working..It takes abot 50 hours of dragging to get any bend at all. It weighs about 125 lbs..We add a 150 lb grate on the top..Great tool !!



Oh YES! I like that.

I live next to the railroad and I have a welder. One of those is just about as good as made. Those spikes are laying loose all up and down about any railroad that's been there any time at all and they have down some retro near me so there are piles of them laying where they tossed them aside.


----------



## Jack Ryan

I poured these yard rollers while I was doing some bridge construction built the rest later but they will flatten a lot of ground in a hurry behind a tractor. They will come off and I can use them one at a time behind the three wheeler.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

The cultipacker worked better than I expected.  I put in 3 plots of I & C peas today and it did a great job.


----------



## thomasr

*Tried them out!*

Finally got a chance to try out my home-made ATV mower and ATV harrow.  Not too bad.  The mower works great!  That 12 HP motor has plenty of power...never heard it start to balk in the least.  I wish it was wider...it's only 32"...it's actually narrower than my 4-wheeler so it feels like I have to overlap my rounds.  Still for small, out of the way plots I think it'll do just fine.
The harrow did okay...if I went too fast it had a tendency to bounce from side to side.  I may have had the blades set at too much of an angle but forgot my big crecent wrench so couldn't adjust them in the field.  My partner had to ride on it first couple rounds till the ground got broke up....may have to add some more poundage but not too much...with my buddy riding on it it was all my 300 cc Honda wanted to pull.  I know the plot looks a little rough, but that was largely due to my full-time 4WD 4-wheeler...it takes that thing a country mile to turn around so I wound up having to do figure-eights and probably over-harrowed the ends.  After the last pic we made a impromtu drag and smoothed it out some, threw some seed and smoothed it in.  Now hopefully Fay will bring us some rain and I should be in buisness.


----------



## j_seph

glad to see you got rid of that one tall weed in the middle LOL


----------



## Arrow Flinger

It looks like it did a good job.


----------



## Elmo

There is some great ideas on this thread!!!


----------



## thomasr

Here's a pic of my plot as of this afternoon.  Sorry, I only had my cell phone for a camera with me.  There are deer and turkey tracks all through it...seems they are targeting the peas the most...you can see where they've bitten the tops off.   I may have to hand-plant a few more peas by Tuesday to be ready for opening day.  I'm pumped to say the least.  And to keep it on topic, this plot was provided by less than $300 in home-made equipment.  A country boy can survive!!!!

                            REX


----------



## OLEKAZ

plots looking well..

i liked that fan on the motor idea. good idea ya had there. you an bet i will add a fan to mine.


----------



## thomasr

Yeah, the fan thing is a GREAT idea...my set up is just enough different from his that it becomes difficult.  Still, I must work on it.


----------



## CAL

Suggestion.....When useing cutout harrow disk,make sure you stagger the cutouts.The harrow will take the groung much better!Those are some good lookin homemade rigs.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

thomasr said:


> Yeah, the fan thing is a GREAT idea...my set up is just enough different from his that it becomes difficult.  Still, I must work on it.



I added mine when mine started running a little hot when pulling the mower all day.  Since I added the fan, no more problems.



CAL said:


> Suggestion.....When useing cutout harrow disk,make sure you stagger the cutouts.The harrow will take the groung much better!Those are some good lookin homemade rigs.



You are right.  My front and back rows are staggered.


----------



## BowHunter89

Wanted to revive this thread and show off my baby brush hog that I built. It runs off a 12.5 hp briggs and turns two 1/4" AR plate brake away blades. It can easily cut up to 1" saplings and cuts heavy weeds and grass pretty easily. I would like to put alittle bigger motor on it so I could pull it faster in the thicker stuff but it does a pretty good job.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

BowHunter89 said:


> Wanted to revive this thread and show off my baby brush hog that I built. It runs off a 12.5 hp briggs and turns two 1/4" AR plate brake away blades. It can easily cut up to 1" saplings and cuts heavy weeds and grass pretty easily. I would like to put alittle bigger motor on it so I could pull it faster in the thicker stuff but it does a pretty good job.




Thats pretty cool


----------



## dj5play

This is the kinda stuff that makes me spend more time in the shop, keep it up guys I love the pics.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Confederate_Jay said:


> Thats pretty cool




Nope, that's REAL cool!


----------



## Chuck C

You guys are too much, I love it all.

I'm headin' for the shop to burn some wire!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

I updated the 4 wheeler to a 660 so I built a new plow.  It has eight 22" scalloped disk and 24" atv tires and wheels.  I was very please with the way it plows.  I have given it a good workout this summer and it does a good job for an ATV plow.  The 660 don't have a bit of problem pulling it too.  I started out with an old 16 smooth disk pull behind harrow and a few days later, this is what I had.


----------



## Wild Turkey

ive got a deal that drags behind an atv. I allows you to attach 3 pt class o implements. Needs a rear winch to lift implements.
If you want it come get it free.
rodney@secivil.com


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Wild Turkey said:


> ive got a deal that drags behind an atv. I allows you to attach 3 pt class o implements. Needs a rear winch to lift implements.
> If you want it come get it free.
> rodney@secivil.com




Thanks but I don't think I can use it.  That is a great idea though and I am sure someone will jump all over that offer!


----------



## HuntNC

Arrow Flinger said:


> I updated the 4 wheeler to a 660 so I built a new plow.  It has eight 22" scalloped disk and 24" atv tires and wheels.  I was very please with the way it plows.  I have given it a good workout this summer and it does a good job for an ATV plow.  The 660 don't have a bit of problem pulling it too.  I started out with an old 16 smooth disk pull behind harrow and a few days later, this is what I had.



very nice... i wish i had something of that  caliber to pull behind mine... for hire??


----------



## bowtie

wow tim.....thats looks good....and i thought i did some tinkering.....you put me to shame


----------



## Arrow Flinger

bowtie said:


> wow tim.....thats looks good....and i thought i did some tinkering.....you put me to shame



The difference is you do HIGH TECH tinkering and I just do SIMPLE Redneck tinkering!


----------



## win280

Heres a cultpacker I made for $35.00(concrete and hitch.The rest I had laying around from construction projects.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Looks good!


----------



## MrBull

That is a cool bushhog Bowhunter89 Ive been wanting to build one of them myself. Is it beltdriven?


----------



## mattech

Some pretty cool creations here.


----------



## Robbie101

Thanks Matt.


----------

